# Sealey ER1700P Polisher



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these, what is your verdict?

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuild...dividualTypeID=&category=0&requiredresults=16


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep i honestly know this one, its the lightweight Sealey, it good because of the weight of the machine, so is easier to handle than the heavier ones.

I've seen one in action but have not tried it, at full speed its noisy.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any use to you? 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166722

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171597

looks like a half decent bit of kit actually


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i got one of these as a cheapy several months back, and its awesome tbh. quite light soft start good torque very good value for money. http://www.tooled-up.com/ManProduct.asp?PID=150589&referrer=google&gclid=CMGm_JSazq0CFWkJtAod0DYCnQ


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

kings.. said:


> i got one of these as a cheapy several months back, and its awesome tbh. quite light soft start good torque very good value for money. http://www.tooled-up.com/ManProduct.asp?PID=150589&referrer=google&gclid=CMGm_JSazq0CFWkJtAod0DYCnQ


Good call mate .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

actually, its £93 from them. search for it on ebay - cheaper still


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well that one kicks at the max of 2,800 rpm from a 800w motor, so the dual action has more rpm from the machine around 6,500 rpm, so would the dual action be better than this rotary.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

DA's operate differently - it'll be OPM (orbits per minute) rather than RPM for a rotary. if you get a rotary that goes 6500 rpm, say good bye to your paint


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a quick play with one of these yesterday actually, first impressions were very good. A super lightweight handy little tool but... unfortunately I think it was designed by someone who has never used a machine and has no intension of ever using one. 
Massive epic fail on the location of the speed control, it's actually on the trigger itself. So when your using the machine you can't change the speed  to add to that the speed lock didn't seem to work very well either


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my 1700p v2 now. Just need the other bits.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

ER1700P brilliant piece of kit


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I've noticed it gets quite warm when polishing. Is this normal?


----------

